# New Bosch Miter Saw for Small Spaces



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Check out the new Bosch Glider Miter Saw. It uses an articulating arm instead of sliders so it takes up much less space. Great for small shops!


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that's a neat trick. I'd just wonder how it would hold up to commercial work for contractors or cabinet shops.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally! This is a saw I am interested in. Not taking up that extra space is seriously attractive.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, but have you seen the price?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow $800.oo + saw for the home shop, I think not, 800.oo would buy a nice table saw I think.. 

=======


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that is nice! Unfortunately, price prohibitive. I use my Delta Sawbuck for the occasional wider material. It is a whole lot more to store than that miter saw but is easy to use. It's a damn shame they don't make them anymore.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd seen them a month ago. There was a write up in one of the magazines. I thought the price was staggering given the typical use of these saws.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I'd seen them a month ago. There was a write up in one of the magazines. I thought the price was staggering given the typical use of these saws.


Well, not really when you consider that the blue Bosch saws are aimed at the trade/professional market where $800 is top end but not in orbit. For that you have to look at the Festool Kapex! My Makita 10in slider came in at about $600 and is coming due for replacement making the Bosch a potential contender. On my last install I did enough crosscuts and mitre cuts to wear out three newly sharpened blades with the work including some 312 architrave cuts (or 26 doors sets). It takes a solid saw to handle that accurately


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Yes, but have you seen the price?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Sure Peter, but the price will drop a little in time, and in the end it will make me money, so Bosch can justify their price, and I can justify my cost. Make no mistake I will physically look at a saw of that price several times before I commit, but if it's solid and I need one then I will consider it. Right now I have two higher end saws, the Hitachi C10F (I think) its quite old and not really good any more as my back up saw. I also have a new, 1 year old DeWalt DW718 which is my main saw, but when I am stretched out onto two or more job sites I need quality tools at both locations.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

its all about innovation. Great looking saw...

Toolmonger » Blog Archive » Preview: Axial-Glide Compound Miter Saw


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The price sounds steep but it is a 12" dual bevel compound miter saw. It's not that big a price difference from their current 12" sliding saw. And yes I am sure the price will drop a bit eventually. 
I love my Bosch 12" miter saw but fully set up it IS a space hog. Thank goodness for the folding stand! This new one is an ideal bench mounted saw for a small shop. Doesn't even need a wide bench!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's cool and all that, but the price is a little out of there, plus the fact that it has a lot of pontential failing points vs. the sliding type, and i would wonder over time how that would affect accuracy and saftey.

But as I said it is COOL!!!


----------

